# straight-up the best miter saw I've ever used



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I had wondered about the New Line of Battery powered Saws coming out lately and if they were any good. Looking forward to some reviews of the battery powered table saws on the market now.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Interesting thoughts.

On a similar note, the first sliding miter saw I ever used was the original Hitachi with an 8" blade. The trend towards the ones we see today with 12" blades came much later.

I feel that those smaller 8" saws were in many ways superior to the larger 12" models for many of the same reasons you state above.


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

> I had wondered about the New Line of Battery powered Saws coming out lately and if they were any good. Looking forward to some reviews of the battery powered table saws on the market now.
> 
> - Richard


for a trim out job, one 5AH battery gets me through the whole day. If I'm cutting 2×4's for interior wall frame outs, it has to charge at lunch break. I've only ever needed to charge it twice in one day on one job. If the saw is sitting on it's wall-mounted stand in the shop for furniture building, I might charge the battery every two weeks or so.


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

> Thanks for the review. Interesting thoughts.
> 
> On a similar note, the first sliding miter saw I ever used was the original Hitachi with an 8" blade. The trend towards the ones we see today with 12" blades came much later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mfusick (Dec 31, 2014)

Is this model different than the DS780?


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

> Is this model different than the DS780?
> 
> - Mike


yes. this is a little 7 1/4" saw, not the big 12" model.
way way more portable.

I will now add that after 1/2 a year, I've used my big 12" saw exactly once to frame a deck. this little guy gets all the work in the shop.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Just bought it and I have only made some test cuts. I already love it. I have a Craftsman 10 inch non slider from years ago that weighs twice what this does and doesn't have half the capacity.


----------

